
Misinformed YouTubers Are Undermining the Fight for Children’s Privacy Online - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/11/youtube-coppa-google-ftc-settlement-children-privacy.html?via=features
======
devwastaken
You cannot tell the real age of visitors to a site. Any requirement of age is
security theatre, it will be lied about.

Coppa applies to any content that may be directed to children. There is no
requirement that only made for kids videos apply.

The ftc is very vague on what applies, and from their list I don't doubt that
they'd consider hazbin hotel to be for kids because it's an animated cartoon.

The only way to enforce what the ftc wants is to force everyone into accounts
before accessing YouTube. Which won't fix the supposed problem, and hichly
encroaches significantly on their business in a way I have yet to see
justified.

It's also should not be the ftc's job to police the internet in these ways. If
cookies and persistent trackers are a problem, install a browser extension for
it. That should be the parents responsibility.

[https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/blogs/business-
blog/2019/11/...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/blogs/business-
blog/2019/11/youtube-channel-owners-your-content-directed-children)

